# Grrreat Wall for rats



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone else heard of the Grrreat Wall? It is a playpen for rats and the way it is made, rats aren't supposed to be able to climb out. It looks really awesome and sometime I want to get it and try it for my boys. What do you guys think?

http://www.grrreatwall.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

What if they chew it?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I mean I'm considering it because my male rat has been chewing ups my carpet and peeing which i had too get the carpet prof cleaned.


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Not really sure. It looks pretty sleek and the way it rolls out to set it up looks like it would be difficult for ratties to get a hold on a piece of it to chew it.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you know what material it is made of?


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Not sure. I sent a message through their contact us to ask though


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I think my rats would either jump over it or take it out in record time, lol.


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

i would make my own for a lot cheaper.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine would jump that height easily.


----------



## Goffik (Mar 18, 2012)

Definitely not high enough for my two. I made a cardboard barricade to keep them out from under my desk which was at least six inches higher than that, and they just ran up and jumped straight over.


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Here is the response I got from them:

The wall is made of a special blend of plastic. That is flexible enough to conform to a variety of spaces yet rigid enough to stand up on it's edge.


I have not received comments about rats chewing on the plastic. Nor have I seen any comments posted in our reviews, so you should be ok. 


If you have any other questions or need further help, please let me know and Thank you for your interest in our wall.


My Best Regards,


Ann Welch
Milestone
www.grrreatwall.com



And you guys are probably right about jumping over it. now that I think about it, that doesn't seem very tall lol.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I heard about this...apparently it works well. The one I heard about was homemade though.


----------

